# tree hugger



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 9, 2007)

*A*<B><FONT color=black size=2 BACK="#ffffff" PTSIZE="10" FAMILY="SERIF"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BACKGROUND: white; COLOR: black"> woman from


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 9, 2007)

darn!! I'll try again


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 9, 2007)

*dang, the copy and paste worked last time?? Sorry to waste y'alls time.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Terry*


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 9, 2007)

Okay now you gotta tell us what this means!


----------



## doc (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah Terry, we don't  speak puter so give us the goods!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 9, 2007)

*Debi honey, it means, I am grossly incompetent. The joke, by hunt and peck typeing. *
*A woman from Los Angeles, who was a tree hugger and anti-hunter, purchased a piece of timberland near Grants Pass Oregon. There was a large tree on one of the highest points of the tract. She wanted a good view of the natural splendor of her land and so she started to climb the large tree. *
*As she neared the top, she encountered a spotted owl that attacked her. In her haste to escape, the woman slid down the tree to the ground and got many splinters in her crotch. *
*In considerable pain, she hurried to the nearest doctor. She told him she was an environmentalist and an anti-hunter and how she came to get all the splinters. The doctor listened to her story with great patience and then told her to go into the exaimining room and wait.*
*She sat and waited three hours before the doctor reappeared. The angry woman demanded, what took you so long?? *
*He smiled and then told her, "Well, I had to get permits from the Environmental Protection Agency, the forest service, and the BLM (Bureau of Land Management) before I could remove old growth timber from a recreational area. I'm sorry honey, but they turned me down.*


----------



## doc (Aug 9, 2007)

LOL. Isn't it true. All those bedwetting hippies!


----------



## mossymo (Aug 9, 2007)

Even if it is not true, I love it !!!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 9, 2007)

*Yea, cry baby, pissy pants, I don't know why I love that old sayin so much. My friend use to say it when someone was bitchin about something, then she would rub her eyes and rub her crotch, Good lord it was funny!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*


----------



## az_redneck (Aug 9, 2007)

Now THERE'S something you don't see every day...


----------



## crewdawg52 (Aug 9, 2007)

SAVE THE SPOTTED OWL!.................................. For the Orange glaze!


----------

